# ~WARNING...this thread contains LOTS of cuteness! ~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Dear Aunty Zorana sent Bella a beautiful collar. We thank you from the bottom of our hearts Zorana, this thread is for you!











I feel pwetty, oh so pwetty..."Wait a minute...hmm, Benji this isn't for you bud!"










I feel pwetty, oh so pwetty...like Lucy! This is for me right ma?










Ma, I wuv Lucy, but I wanna be me! Takez this off my head pwease!










Ahh this is better! I'm so happy that Aunty Zorana sent me a pwesent, I just want to wiggle my bumbum! 










Wiggle your bumbum in the air, like you just don't care!










Thiz iz my smilez! ...I smilez when I happy.










What you got there Bella? Smellz so nice!










You can pose with me Rocky, it's ok.










Thiz are my fwiends, I showz them my collar, and they were like "woah thiz is nice!"










Aunty Zorana, you are so nice, why don't you come here for a kiss?










Cwoser Aunty Z, come cwoser!










I givez you kisses Aunty Z, muuuaaah!












Spank you Aunty Z!!! I wuvs you lots!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That looks so good on her! Bella is so lucky to have so many people that want to spoil her. What a little model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Too cute! I love it!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL! Oh those captions had me cracking up!!! Just so cute!!! That collar is adorable.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Awww Bella is breathtaking absolutely beautiful <3
How thoughtful, what a great present!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Good job you gave us a warning LS, my jaws aching from oooing and awwwing. X


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls, glad you got a giggle out of this!  Aunty Z is very thoughtful indeed. 
She had it wrapped in adorable pink paper too, which was extra sweet.This was 
baby Lola's collar, so all the pups were interested in her scent, it was so cute.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread is precious. Bella you are a star!!! Xoxo


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh how lovely, she is such a boooootiful little lady!! How nice of Zorana! X


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Being the fancy collar freak I am, I LOVE THAT COLLAR! She looks so precious. The picture with Rocky and her together is also adorable. It is amazing how close their color and markings are. What a doll baby she is!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh my!!! Look at your beautiful babies! I love the pics with the collar on her head like a now, she is such a great model. I'm so happy you like it! It barely fit Lola on the last hole and I thought it would look great on Bella boo!! It looks perfect on her! 
Thank you for posting such awesome photos, can I send you my crew for photography 101 lessons???


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love your captions LS!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL Very cute pics! Love the bow...perfect for little Bella. :love5:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you so much girls, you are all so kind. :love5:

Zorana, right now we are all booked with requests for our "Boot Camp 101", 
once those little soldiers are trained we'll have some openings for "Photography
101". Only prerequisite is to possess at least a basic degree in "cuteness", which
I believe makes your bunch overqualified. So yes, just have your pups call my
pups and we'll arrange a meeting. :coolwink:


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

That is the cutest thing! Can I ask how much your little girl weights? She is so cute and little. I hope my little girl stays small


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tara & Ruffio said:


> That is the cutest thing! Can I ask how much your little girl weights? She is so cute and little. I hope my little girl stays small



Thank you,

Bella is 2.5 pounds, my other Chi Chanel is 8.5 pounds. So having the two
extremes I can tell you I personally prefer the bigger size, just because they
are sturdier. I think 5-6 pounds is an ideal weight for a Chihuahua. Just my
2cents. 

How old is your pup?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

LS that brought a smile to my face. I have been having a blah day but just seeing the cuteness made me feel better thank you!

Bella looks so cute in her collar.

Benjii looks cute with it too hehe.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww Bella, I love your new collar, your such a pretty little girl!

Mama LS what are het measurements?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you my friends. :love2:

Amy, I hope things start to look up for you. If it helps any, I'm having a yucky
day too, and now have to drag my bumbum to the doctor's, I just want to stay
home and cuddle with the pups! Feel better, hugs.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> Aww Bella, I love your new collar, your such a pretty little girl!
> 
> Mama LS what are her measurements?



Thank you. 

I'm not sure, she's an xxs in Elaine's stuff, I'll go measure. Be right back.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck at your appointment today, 

What are bellas measurements?

Lol we posted st the same time...


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you my friends. :love2:
> 
> Amy, I hope things start to look up for you. If it helps any, I'm having a yucky
> day too, and now have to drag my bumbum to the doctor's, I just want to stay
> home and cuddle with the pups! Feel better, hugs.


Aww hugs LS thank you. I hope your Dr. appt goes well! I am sure my day will get better....just got so much going on right now that it is just blah. Hugs have a great day and think of the cuddles that will be waiting for you when you get home.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! Ditto what Mayra and Lisa said! All the oohhs and aawwhs! She is definitely breathtakingly gorgeous! And I don't mean to be unfair to Chanel! She is beautiful also! But there is just "something" about Bell!

The photos are absolutely flawless! You should frame the one of Rocky and Bella!

And Zorana, the outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> ...
> Mama LS what are het measurements?




Neck is 6.1 and chest is 9.2, 2.5 pounds of pure muscle, lol!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Neck is 6.1 and chest is 9.2, 2.5 pounds of pure muscle, lol!


Oh my gosh she's so tiny! But stay tuned, I might have something for her in a week or so...


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I love your new signature LS that is adorable!


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Bella is 2.5 pounds, my other Chi Chanel is 8.5 pounds. So having the two
> extremes I can tell you I personally prefer the bigger size, just because they
> ...


I have a 8mo old boy who is around 6 pounds. And I have a baby girl who is 3mo old so im just waiting to see how big she is gonna get. When I took her to the vet to get who first set of shots, they said she was 2 pounds, but i think their scale must have been broke or something, lol, cuz she is still pretty little


----------



## HazardSports (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful puppies and amazing photography !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone, so much love to go around, how can anyone be down?
My appointment is simply for ultrasounds, so pain free and easy breezy.
I really have to run now, or I'll be late. 

Thanks again, I appreciate your kind words and well wishes. Group Hug! 






LBChi said:


> Oh my gosh she's so tiny! But stay tuned, I might have something for her in a week or so...



Oh no no you little troublemaker, that's not necessary at all. Ok?


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you everyone, so much love to go around, how can anyone be down?
> My appointment is simply for ultrasounds, so pain free and easy breezy.
> I really have to run now, or I'll be late.
> 
> ...


Huh? What? Lol. My hubby says I'm a troublemaker to...


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh Bella, you look so fancy! That collar is so spesh! Ruby would loooove one in pink! (Well, perhaps not so much Ruby, but me... Hehehe) 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Omg, this thread made me laugh and smile so much. I love that picture of Bella and Rocky posing. She looks like his little Mini-Me. And the picture with her "fwiends" and the caption made me laugh out loud. Thank you!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehehe Benji looks so funny with the bow on his head . and Bella looks so cute with the collar on her head . lol. its a gorgeous collar !!! Thats a susan lanci collar, isnt it ? i have the same big heart and big bow harness in susan lanci for Tootsie. its so pretty . 
the pics and the captions are great. that was so nice of your Aunty Zorana to send that to you Bella


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Awww...that IS too much cuteness.

Thank you for posting the pics...I really needed it


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

You're right - loads of cuteness, they are gorgeous!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

a beautiful collar for a beautiful princess.....she really is a little star ! 
( the pic of Benji is a riot ! )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bella looks beautiful in her new pretty collar!! All of the pics are adorable!! The ones of the collar on their head made me giggle. :lol: Super duper cute!!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

There is major cuteness overload here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

Toooo cute, your captions were great. Awesome pics as well, your camera takes really clear photos.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oh my gosh!!! These are soooo cute!!
 you have the most beautiful puppers!!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I have said it before and I will say it again, you need to photograph pets. Your pictures are so beautiful.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

LS,you put the cutest pictures on here!!! Your babies are adorable!!Priceless!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG , this whole post is so darn precious, such nice pictures to have my morning cup of coffee too, sit back look and smile. You dogs are amazing. Love the new collar.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, these pictures and captions made me  and  !! Bella is just too precious, and Benji is such a handsome guy (even with a girlie collar on his head, LOL!).  I agree with the others, LS, you have such an eye for photography. You could most definitely start a pet photography business!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww thank you all so much for your lovely comments, they were truly a pleasure
to read, lifted my spirits. Very kind of you all to take time to write such nice
things about my bunch. I appreciate it very much. Hope everyone is well! :love2:


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Awww Bella is sooo toot!  

Btw does anyone in the UK know where I can get a collar like this?

x


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Alex! 

By the way, WELCOME to the forum! I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LS how are you feeling? Are you over the flu? Hoping you are doing well. Did your sono come back? I have been thinking about you and wondering how you were doing.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> LS how are you feeling? Are you over the flu? Hoping you are doing well. Did your sono come back? I have been thinking about you and wondering how you were doing.



Hey Tracy,

No not over the flu just yet...it's day 7 now. I'm felling a bit better, I can
somewhat function, clean, cook, but not feeling great yet. Still sticking to
only broth and oranges, can't eat full meals just yet. Still coughing, vomiting,
etc. But the worst is mornings and nights, days are ok. Thank you for asking.
No news on my ultrasounds just yet. I'll call them Monday if I don't hear from
them. I'll let you know.  How are you? How's little Brody and his ball? How is
the weather up there? We are experiencing ridiculously low temperatures, it
was -40 Celsius this morning, even the coats and sweaters aren't making much
of a difference for the pups, the walks are nice and short, 25 minutes and
back in.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

So sorry you are sick LS! Also fun fact, around -40 is where c and f meet. I only know because it is the only time I can figure out what my in laws are saying- when they are talking about winter in canada! Bella is so cute too, I just love the little bow, it is adorable. She is a wee little thing too isn't she? Makes Benji look like a giant.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Hey Tracy,
> 
> No not over the flu just yet...it's day 7 now. I'm felling a bit better, I can
> somewhat function, clean, cook, but not feeling great yet. Still sticking to
> ...


Oh bless you! I hope you are on the mend soon. This has been a very tough year for the flu and just random nasty viruses. Lots and lots of sick people around. 

ha! Brody and his ball are fine.  He just plays and plays and plays. He seriously needs an off button. He is the energizer bunny. Course its been so dang COLD here we haven't been able to get out as much as usual. His little legs freeze up in the snow. My mom had a dachshund that did that. He goes out and does his business but if he dilly dallies, he will start walking slower and slower and eventually his back legs kind of stop working in a coordinated way. SAD. Once he is back inside and I warm up his little feet, he is fine. I'm thinking about getting him some snow boots. He seriously needs something. He has very little hair and the bottom of his feet are just bare. It's been below freezing for weeks. Usually around 10 or so. Terribly cold!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Aawww she just looks so adoreable!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> So sorry you are sick LS! Also fun fact, around -40 is where c and f meet. I only know because it is the only time I can figure out what my in laws are saying- when they are talking about winter in canada! Bella is so cute too, I just love the little bow, it is adorable. She is a wee little thing too isn't she? Makes Benji look like a giant.



Oh it's ok, don't worry, I'm getting better slowly but surely. Seems like 
almost everyone is sick. Thank you for your compliments on Bella, yes
she's pretty tiny, but very spunky none the less, lol, she has quite the
personality...she keeps Chanel in line...my poor Chanelka, lol, she just
takes it. She thinks she can easily play with the boys too, I always
supervise them not because my boys might hurt her, but because she
is just so wild and out there when she plays with them, she just lets it
all out, like a wild monkey, bouncing side to side, it's hilarious.








Brodysmom said:


> Oh bless you! I hope you are on the mend soon. This has been a very tough year for the flu and just random nasty viruses. Lots and lots of sick people around.
> 
> ha! Brody and his ball are fine.  He just plays and plays and plays. He seriously needs an off button. He is the energizer bunny. Course its been so dang COLD here we haven't been able to get out as much as usual. His little legs freeze up in the snow. My mom had a dachshund that did that. He goes out and does his business but if he dilly dallies, he will start walking slower and slower and eventually his back legs kind of stop working in a coordinated way. SAD. Once he is back inside and I warm up his little feet, he is fine. I'm thinking about getting him some snow boots. He seriously needs something. He has very little hair and the bottom of his feet are just bare. It's been below freezing for weeks. Usually around 10 or so. Terribly cold!



This honestly feels like the worst case of flu I ever had, the first four days
I sweat constantly, yet I was shivering, it was awful, my head just could
not function, I didn't leave the bed for anything other than the bathroom.
I'm glad it's getting better. I think the norm is about 2 weeks? So I'm half
way there. I think I'll try getting the flu shot next year, I never have before,
and usually don't catch anything, and if I do it is short and sweet so to speak,
but this experience left a sour taste in my mouth, I don't want to go through
this next year. There is so much controversy about the flu vaccine, I'm not
sure what to believe. What are your thoughts?


Bella is like Brody and your mom's Dachshund...when it's cold enough after
a while she slows down noticeably, but I always intervene before she gets
to that point and give her a break, pick her up, warm her up, clean off the
snow, let her sit in my lap for a couple of minutes while I massage her paws.
Then put her back down and off she goes again, running zoomies. Canadian
winters can be brutal on us, but especially on the pups, so we take little
warm up breaks with all our pups, but little Bella especially. It helps make
the walks last longer. Have you tried a mixture of Vaseline and baby powder
to protect Brody's paw pads? It makes a huge difference for my dogs. It is
a musher's trick. You simply mix the two until you get a thick texture and
spread it on the paw pads. Once back home just wipe it off with a clean rag.
This is how we get through. Boots of course are less messy, so if Brody is
willing to walk in them that would be great.







KritterMom said:


> Aawww she just looks so adoreable!!!


Thanks Ginger! It's so nice to see you around. How have you been?


----------



## brnizshay (Jan 23, 2013)

sorry its sideways.
Sam has the red harness on and our new baby girl is Clementine on the left.


----------



## rachelm (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh my! That is the cutest thing:') I love the captions for each picture too this is quality


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

rachelm said:


> Oh my! That is the cutest thing:') I love the captions for each picture too this is quality



Hehe thank you, you are really sweet. I'm glad you enjoyed! 
And WELCOME to the forum! :wave:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

> This honestly feels like the worst case of flu I ever had, the first four days
> I sweat constantly, yet I was shivering, it was awful, my head just could
> not function, I didn't leave the bed for anything other than the bathroom.
> I'm glad it's getting better. I think the norm is about 2 weeks? So I'm half
> ...


LS I had never heard of that baby powder/vaseline trick! Wow! I am going to try that. I have a feeling that I would buy the boots and then Brody wouldn't walk in them. He'd just stand there like DUH. ha.

oh my... to take the flu shot... or not to take the flu shot... :coolwink: Well my professional side says to take it. Herd immunity and all that. But my personal side says not to take it. I haven't had one in the last 3 years, ever since I started really researching into vaccines. Then decided that I would skip it. I won't take it again. I always told my kids to get it, especially when they were living in the dorm or the sorority house at college and my oldest just got it a couple weeks ago and had a very bad reaction to it. Her arm/shoulder got very stiff and she had horrible pain. Turns out it was a nerve reaction to the flu shot. Luckily a course of steroids halted it, but some people have permanent damage. 

Does the flu shot save lots of people, especially the old and chronically ill and the babies? Of course it does. Should every person get one? That I don't know. Its a personal decision. Research and then do what is right for you.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Tracy! You voice of reason you!  
That's quite a scary reaction your girl had to the vaccine, I don't like that 
one bit. I'm glad she's ok. I never had the flu shot in my life, we'll see...
I'm not a fan of vaccines, but being chronically ill, this flu really took
its toll on me, it's the last thing one needs when already in constant 
pain, you know.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

brnizshay said:


> sorry its sideways.
> Sam has the red harness on and our new baby girl is Clementine on the left.



Aww, they are both VERY adorable!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

So cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

She is to die for! That face, the closer the camera got the more my heart began to flutter. Gosh she has come such a long way from when you first got her. She kinda looks like a mini Rocky lol! That collar is perfect, the jewel, the color everything!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Luvmywinnie said:


> So cute!


Thank you so much. 







Blazer said:


> She is to die for! That face, the closer the camera got the more my heart began to flutter. Gosh she has come such a long way from when you first got her. She kinda looks like a mini Rocky lol! That collar is perfect, the jewel, the color everything!



Aww thank you! It means so much to me that you can tell she improved, just
from pictures. We've worked so hard...still are. Haha, you are right she's
Rocky's "mini me" lol. I love that collar too, but it's so nice I'm afraid to let 
her wear it, don't want it to get ruined. I'm silly, I know.


----------

